# Which lamp too use?



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey everyone, ITS SPRING!!!, anyways, I’ve been needing to replace my lamp on my 20long a 65 watt 6700K PC, im a bit board with the look of the 6700K, so I’ve been thinking about changing it to either one of the following:
the Current dual daylight 6700K/10000K lamp
the All-Glass 8000K Full Spectrum
or the hellolights.com 8800K lamps
the difference in the pins doesn’t matter as I can just change my end caps, 
so my question to you all is, dose anyone have experience with any of these lamps and what did you think?, also what would you all recommend that I use? Thanks for the help


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

anyone? anyone?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

In my opinion, when looking at lights that are between 5,000 and 10,000 K it all comes down to personal taste for the type of color each tube gives.

They should all be ok with regards to providing the right lighting to plants...


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

oh i know that they will all be fine for plant growth, im just wondering what people think of those lamps, there own experiacne with them, witch ones people like and dislike, that kinda thing


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've had the Current dual daylight bulb and was very pleased with the colors it gave. Mixing one lower and one higher kelvin bulb in the acceptable 5,000-10,0000 range always seems to give a nice coloration.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

so far you all say I should go with the dual daylight, unless I hear any different I will go with that, but any other opinions are very welcome, I just want to Know what people think about all these lamps. thou the dual daylight dose sould good


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have not used the Current brand but have tried the All-Glass and Hellolights...Personally I love the Hellolights 8800K. I find the All Glass brand ugly as sin, it is almost likethe GE 9325K, very pink and unnatural looking, IMO. The Hellolights brand also seem to last along time without much loss of intensity or color shift. Good tubes, if you ask me, and my favorite ones after their 10000k bulb.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

I use AH bulbs. I bought the 5000k. It looks nice but I have nothing to compare it too. The colors looks natural. I have read 5000k is pretty standard in a Dutch set up.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I have used the Hellolights 8800K and the All-glass 8000K. I like them both. The 8800K being crisp bright white, and the 8000K maybe a little pinker. I do not have both bulbs currently, but I remember the 9325K bulbs being a lot pink/redder than the All-glass 8000k. I like them both, just different. If had to pick one, I would pick the hellolights bulb.


----------

